# Gerry Alert!!!



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Howland1998 aka Gerry kept the destruction coming by hitting me
with an awesome 10 pack of Man O' War! I've been dying to try these beauties and they look and smell great:dribble: He also threw in a bunch of 
humi-packs which I will use when....... well you get the pictureGerry, I sure
appreciate your generosity and will definatly enjoy the smokes. Thank you!:biggrin:


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Yum, Yum.....AJ's best I hear. Let us know


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Sweet azz pick up bro!!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Good work Gerry!!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Is that not a perfect name of a cigar to bomb people with! Hey smoke one of those babies and tell us what you think.


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Great job Gerry!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

"MAN-O-WAR"...how appropriate for the USMC! great hit, enjoy


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

great hit...good job gerry


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

You're more than welcome David. I really don't know what # I was but, You enjoy the sticks!!! You more than deserve them!!!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

:dribble: :dribble: They look delicious!! Need to get hold of some of them


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

wow!!!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Man those look good...great hit


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Is that not a perfect name of a cigar to bomb people with! Hey smoke one of those babies and tell us what you think.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

matt257 said:


> :dribble: :dribble: They look delicious!! Need to get hold of some of them


Let me see what I can do Matt.


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

cool ....


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Good lookind cigars!! Wanna share :lol:


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Good job Gerry!

David,
You still need to keep cover. There are alot of numbers left!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Way to go Gerry, Smokinj is a very deserving botl.


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Nice hit.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

damn david..just when you thought you could get rid of all your cigars...boom you got restocked hahah....nice one gerry


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice sticks


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

great hit for sure


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

time to go to war with those nice smokes


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Well done, Gerry!! You hit him good!! 
Never had one of these but they look very tasty!! :dribble:


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Thats a mighty fine bomb...

Enjoy!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

WTG Gerry!!! Nice hit!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Awesome hit!!! Great arsenal, Gerry :biggrin:


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

Nice hit, and david you deserve it for picking on us little guys, lmao, and Matt you done open the door -- hope you dont mind your mail person hating ya for a while.. Gerry excellent shot.

Oh yeah Smokin the Punch was wonderful.


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

*ps*

Gerry the Godfadda of NE


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice Gerry-

David-let us know how those MOW's smoke

Also keep your head down bro


----------



## TempestPSO (Mar 16, 2008)

Nice hit those are some fantastic cigars


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Very nice.......feeling singled out yet?....LOL


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet hit!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

I see that Gerry is back at work. nice hit


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Gerry's opening up the cigar store again. Another stellar hit on a deserving target!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

gerry is a beast !


----------



## gsmach1 (May 14, 2008)

Great hit. I hope you enjoy those Man O War look soooo good!!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

gsmach1 said:


> Great hit. I hope you enjoy those Man O War look soooo good!!!


maybe he will smoke them all at once and well all get some quality smoke blown our way...smoke signals!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

they look great...


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice, those do look tasty!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Very nice ordinance from 2 very well respected BOTL---Let us know what you think of them there smokes David /Gerry--Curious!

I think I hear sumin--Can you guy's hear that??????


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

smokinj said:


> Howland1998 aka Gerry kept the destruction coming by hitting me
> with an awesome 10 pack of Man O' War! I've been dying to try these beauties and they look and smell great:dribble: He also threw in a bunch of
> humi-packs which I will use when....... well you get the pictureGerry, I sure
> appreciate your generosity and will definatly enjoy the smokes. Thank you!:biggrin:


WOW! Gerry is truly as generous as they come! What a standout hit from one standout BOTL to another! Awesome, just awesome! 

CD


----------

